# League of Legends Grafik Problem!!!!



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich zocke LoL auf meinem Lappi.
Mein Problem:
Das spielt ruckelt(meißtens wenn mehrere Gegner auf einem Haufen sind) EXTREM!!!!
Man könnte sogar meinen, dass es lagt nur verstehe ich nicht warum:

-ich habe nichts im Hintergrund laufen
-ich habe die Grafikeinstellungen auf das MINIMALSTE eingestellt
-selbst die Auflösung habe ich reduziert

Nichts desto trotz rickelt es öfters
Hier Infos über meinen Lappi

Intel Core i5 2410M
4GB Ram
2Grafikkarte: Intel Graphics Family und Geefore GT520m

Eigentlich reicht das ja mehr als aus
Aber woran liegt es?
Gibt es noch ne verstecke Funktion, die ich verändern muss?
Soweit ich weiß, verwende ich die Graphics Grafikkarte, soll ich es eventuell umstellen auf GT????
Danke
MfG


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Juni 2014)

Benutze definitiv die GT520m, damit dürfte das besser laufen.
Sollte das auch nichts bringen, dann schalte im Spiel mal "Vsync" aus.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

Du hast ein verdammt langsames Laptop und benutzt die noch langsamere interne Grafik 
Umstellen auf GT und beten.

Gruß


----------



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2014)

Häää
Wieso langsam?
Ich habe doch ne i5 Prozessor


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Juni 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Häää
> Wieso langsam?
> Ich habe doch ne i5 Prozessor



Aber mit einer älteren Technologie und die integrierte Grafik dieses i5 reißt nicht die Wurst vom Brot.
(CPU kam im 1. Quartal 2011)
Schalte wenn es geht auf die GeForce um, wenn es dir möglich ist, dann müsste das deutlich besser laufen.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juni 2014)

Ja, den langsamsten i5 von Ende 2010 mit 2 Kernen, spielt aber sowieso keine Rolle da du zocken willst und da brauchst du Grafikperformance und die GT520 ist die langsamste Mobile Grafikkarte der GT500 Reihe die existiert auf diesem Planeten.
Zudem kann deine HD Graphics nicht mal Direct-X 10.

Gruß


----------



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2014)

ohoo
Aber danke für die ausführliche Erklärung
Das nächste mal Frage ich euch, bevor ich irgend ein Laptop kaufe


----------



## Goyoma (11. Juni 2014)

Stell es im Treiber auf die Gt um. Dann passt alles.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Juni 2014)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> ohoo
> Aber danke für die ausführliche Erklärung
> Das nächste mal Frage ich euch, bevor ich irgend ein Laptop kaufe


 
Das sollte man immer machen, wenn man mit der Materie nicht so vertraut ist.
Aber so weißt du für das nächste Mal Bescheid.


----------



## PhoenixEX (11. Juni 2014)

Leute nochmal ne kurze Frage:
Ich denke, ich habe es auf die Geeforce umgestellt aber sicher bin ich mir nicht
Ich habe Nvdiia Systemsteuerung gesucht und anschließend LOL als Programm hinzugefügt und als Hochleistung ausgewählt
Stimmt das soweit, oder muss ich das von wo anders erledigen
Danke


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt, da musst du ein wenig testen. 

Guck wie es jetzt läuft. 
Sollte das Ergebnis nicht besser sein, dann deaktiviere Vsync in League of Legends. 
Stelle dort auch die maximale Fps Rate auf Offen.

Bringt auch das nichts, dann deaktiviere Vsync in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (17. Juni 2014)

Vsync und maxfps sollten da nichts ändern.

LoL aktiviert die Nvidia-Graka nur wenn das eigentlich Spiel läuft (also ab loading screen, nicht im shop, Champselect etc.), solange du nicht in einem Spiel bist merkst du eh nichts. Wenn du bei einem laufenden Spiel in der Taskleiste rechts unten einen Eintrag bei "Nvidia GPU-Aktivität" hast (Aktive Programme 1, oder so ähnlich) funktionierts.

Stell auf alle Fälle im Treiber "blablabla im Kontextmenü hinzufügen" ein, damit kannst du im Notfall im Rechtsklick-Menü auf dem LoL-Icon "Mit Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor ausführen" anwählen und damit die Nutzung der Graka manuell erzwingen, falls es sonst nicht funktioniert.

Es kann auch helfen den pando prozess abzuwürgen.

Im Normalfall sollte LoL auf dem Laptop aber problemlos laufen.


----------

